# Did you hate the Charge Spoon too? If so what do you like?



## geekinaseat (5 Feb 2014)

Hey Everyone,

I've had a Charge Spoon for a while and really don't get on with it, I know saddles are a very personal choice but I'm hoping to narrow down my options by asking those who also didn't enjoy spoon induced bum pain what they have found success with...

I've heard Fizik are favoured by some who don't like the Spoon but I was looking for something under £50 if at all possible but I guess if there is unanimous advice I should probably invest!


----------



## Kies (5 Feb 2014)

Fizik Arione


----------



## derrick (5 Feb 2014)

Specialized toupe suits me, have a charge on the commuter alright for short rides, tried Fizik Arione did not rate that one, as said before you need to try before you buy, there are a few shops where you can do that, it's a case of shopping around.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Feb 2014)

Kies said:


> Fizik Arione


Are they under £50 ? I don't get on with mine but still trying to break it in . Its taking A LOT of breaking in !
Selle Italia SLR team edition , now that's nice but still not £50 . Not that I have seen anyway as im after another one .


----------



## geekinaseat (5 Feb 2014)

derrick said:


> Specialized toupe suits me, have a charge on the commuter alright for short rides, tried Fizik Arione did not rate that one, as said before you need to try before you buy, there are a few shops where you can do that, it's a case of shopping around.



Yeah I also find the Charge ok for short (probably less than 20 mile) rides but any longer than that and I'm struggling.

I'll definitely shop around but I'm hoping to get a shortlist from people who, like me, lack the love for the spoon


----------



## MikeW-71 (5 Feb 2014)

I have a Spoon on one bike and I find it very comfy. The other has a Fizik Alliante which is also very comfy.


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Feb 2014)

Prefer my Arione to my Spoon


----------



## JoeyB (5 Feb 2014)

I have just fitted a Charge Spoon to my MTB, it isn't perfect but OK for the short rides to work…it makes my jeans ride up a bit as well lol


----------



## Kies (5 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Are they under £50 ? I don't get on with mine but still trying to break it in . Its taking A LOT of breaking in !
> Selle Italia SLR team edition , now that's nice but still not £50 . Not that I have seen anyway as im after another one .



I bought mine for £50 off a parish member :-)


----------



## dan_bo (5 Feb 2014)

I've sellotaped a 9" length of angle iron onto my seatpost. Fantastic until the temperature drops......


----------



## geekinaseat (5 Feb 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> I have a Spoon on one bike and I find it very comfy. The other has a Fizik Alliante which is also very comfy.



Would you say they are similar saddles?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2014)

Arione saddles have very radical changes of shape from front to back and are longer than most saddles. I thought my first one was really uncomfortable when I first fitted it but decided that thousands of fans can't be wrong so I persevered. 

I discovered that the Arione's setback and angle are critical for my comfort and they were not what I thought I should use when I bought the saddle.

Now I know how to set Arione saddles up to suit me, I find them very comfortable. I have them on 2 of my 3 bikes.

The 3rd bike has a Specialized saddle with a cutout and that is pretty comfy too when set up properly.


----------



## geekinaseat (5 Feb 2014)

List so far

Try:
Fizik Arione (Although expensive)
Specialized Toupe
Selle Italia SLR team (Expensive/Hard to find)

Avoid:
Fizik Alliante (Too similar)
Sellotape and 9 inches of Angle Iron (although it's so crazy it just might work)


----------



## geekinaseat (5 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Arione saddles have very radical changes of shape from front to back and are longer than most saddles. I thought my first one was really uncomfortable when I first fitted it but decided that thousands of fans can't be wrong so I persevered.
> 
> I discovered that the Arione's setback and angle are critical for my comfort and they were not what I thought I should use when I bought the saddle.
> 
> ...



Thanks really useful


----------



## dan_bo (5 Feb 2014)

geekinaseat said:


> Thanks really useful




He is isnt he.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2014)

I just spotted Ariones on eBay, Buy It Now, for under £50 and free p&p!


----------



## musa (5 Feb 2014)

Look for one second hand u can get some cheap at 40£


----------



## dan_bo (5 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I just spotted Ariones on eBay, Buy It Now, for under £50 and free p&p!


There you go again! 

Useful bastard.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Feb 2014)

My bike came with a Selle Italia X1. I found it to be an instrument of intimate and personal torture. I replaced it with a lovely Charge Spoon. If anybody wants it, it's yours for the postage.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2014)

geekinaseat said:


> Thanks really useful


A bit more detail ...

Some people are adamant that saddles should be level from nose to rear, and some enforce that using a spirit level. If you look at the shape of an Arione from the side, that means the saddle would slope up towards the nose. I find that very uncomfortable because the nose numbs my genitals! I set my Arione saddle up so the front half is level, which means the back bit that you sit on is slightly raised. That is going to sag slightly when you sit on it anyway. I find that setup is just right - the nose is out of the way, but I do not feel as though I am sliding forward.

The other thing is the fore-aft setting. I set the saddle so my sit bones are on the widest part of the saddle. If I sit too far forwards, even by a cm, I feel as though my weight is not being taken on the bones but on soft tissue, with unpleasant results!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Feb 2014)

derrick said:


> Specialized toupe suits me, have a charge on the commuter alright for short rides, tried Fizik Arione did not rate that one, as said before you need to try before you buy, there are a few shops where you can do that, it's a case of shopping around.



Troupe for me as well, great saddle
If its good enough for derrick its good enough for me and you.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2014)

dan_bo said:


> There you go again!
> 
> Useful b******.


Oh, if you insist - here - £48.99! (It says mountain bike saddle but forget that.)


----------



## JoeyB (5 Feb 2014)

slowmotion said:


> My bike came with a Selle Italia X1. I found it to be an instrument of intimate and personal torture. I replaced it with a lovely Charge Spoon. If anybody wants it, it's yours for the postage.



lol - I have one in my spares drawer for the very same reason…that and an X0 which was even worse!


----------



## slowmotion (5 Feb 2014)

JoeyB said:


> lol - I have one in my spares drawer for the very same reason…that and an X0 which was even worse!


 Yes. My offer of donating it to an unsuspecting victim was pure wickedness.


----------



## Roadrider48 (5 Feb 2014)

Selle italia bodymatch for me. Like sitting at home watching the tele.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Feb 2014)

OP where in London are you ? The Giant store in Twickenham has test saddles you can try although I don't know the T&C of that .


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2014)

I just checked my 3rd saddle - it is a Specialized Riva, which also gets my blessing if set up properly. I think I slightly prefer the Ariones, but I would have to do a long ride on each type to confirm that.


----------



## geekinaseat (5 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> OP where in London are you ? The Giant store in Twickenham has test saddles you can try although I don't know the T&C of that .



Canary Wharf but my sister does live that way so might be worth a visit, my only concern about testing them is I'd need them for a long ride so they would need to be willing to let me have one for the whole day, I don't really know if that's possible or if they are more like Evans "take it around the block" test rides


----------



## geekinaseat (5 Feb 2014)

List so far

Try:
Fizik Arione (Ebay goodness)
Specialized Toupe
Specialized Riva
Selle Italia bodymatch
Selle Italia SLR team (Expensive/Hard to find)

Avoid:
Fizik Alliante (Too similar)
Selle Italia X1/X0
Sellotape and 9 inches of Angle Iron (although it's so crazy it just might work)


----------



## slowmotion (5 Feb 2014)

geekinaseat said:


> Canary Wharf but my sister does live that way so might be worth a visit, my only concern about testing them is I'd need them for a long ride so they would need to be willing to let me have one for the whole day, I don't really know if that's possible or if they are more like Evans "take it around the block" test rides


 You are absolutely right. You need to sit on it for a good few tens of miles to get a feel for it.


----------



## geekinaseat (5 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, if you insist - here - £48.99! (It says mountain bike saddle but forget that.)



I'm really tempted to give this one a whirl, what's the difference with the Krium rails etc?


----------



## geekinaseat (5 Feb 2014)

My bad, looks like they are all the same apart from the "posh carbon" 00 version


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2014)

geekinaseat said:


> I'm really tempted to give this one a whirl, what's the difference with the Krium rails etc?


It's a riddle ... When do a few grams equal lots of pounds? 

(I don't believe that expensive saddle rails are going to make much difference to your comfort and enjoyment, so why bother?)


----------



## geekinaseat (5 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> It's a riddle ... When do a few grams equal lots of pounds?
> 
> (I don't believe that expensive saddle rails are going to make much difference to your comfort and enjoyment, so why bother?)



Agreed, marketing fluff at best


----------



## Albert (5 Feb 2014)

Yep - The Spoon isn't for me I really do not like being held by a saddle. I like to have the ability to move about For me Selle Italia SLR XPs are best, Fizik Arione and Giant's Contact are also comfy.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Feb 2014)

Im with you on that , you cant test a bike etc by having a go up the road and back so whats the point . The saddles they have are yellow with test on them ( I want one  ) Im pretty sure you get to test them properly but may have to pay a large deposit . They are near the bike fit area so maybe they are for that and you can try them out in the shop .
Im just guessing , give them a call and ask . I looked at four test saddles today . Twickenham Giant 0208 891 3439


----------



## derrick (5 Feb 2014)

As for rails i would think some are more flexible than others, therefore softer ride, sounds right to me but might be a load of b******s


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2014)

derrick said:


> As for rails i would think some are more flexible than others, therefore softer ride, sounds right to me but might be a load of b******s


Just let a few PSI out of your tyres?

I went out yesterday after pumping my tyres to higher pressures than I normally use. The bike was much less comfortable, my GPS started rattling, and the extra vibration kept causing my front light to switch on and off!


----------



## derrick (5 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Just let a few PSI out of your tyres?
> 
> I went out yesterday after pumping my tyres to higher pressures than I normally use. The bike was much less comfortable, my GPS started rattling, and the extra vibration kept causing my front light to switch on and off!


WHAT that makes the bike slower.


----------



## MikeW-71 (5 Feb 2014)

geekinaseat said:


> Would you say they are similar saddles?


Not completely similar, they do feel different. The Fizik seems slighty wider and it's a bit shorter


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2014)

derrick said:


> WHAT that makes the bike slower.


So does wheels bouncing off the road surface, and the rider getting vibration-induced cramp in their hands and feet!


----------



## derrick (6 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> So does wheels bouncing off the road surface, and the rider getting vibration-induced cramp in their hands and feet!


Don't get none of that, bike is set up properly,


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2014)

derrick said:


> Don't get none of that, bike is set up properly,


And you only ride in velodromes ... 

I've actually had lights and bottles shaken from my bike by the crappy road surfaces round here.

I love riding my bike with the tyres pumped up hard - on decent roads. The only decent roads round here are the ones being hurriedly resurfaced before the Tour de France peloton gets here in July!


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Feb 2014)

Saddles are strange beasts .... I like the Spoon and I also like the Arione .... as well as a Brooks B17.


----------



## Crackle (6 Feb 2014)

There is/was a saddle library thread on the forum somewhere. I've used it myself to test a Toupe, my Spoon limit is about 40 miles but as I don't tend to do more than that very often I haven't actually got around to buying a Toupe yet, maybe this summer.

Here you go

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cyclechat-saddle-library.44235/

Hasn't been updated in a while but you never know.


----------



## mattobrien (6 Feb 2014)

I have an arione R3 on my winter steed and like it. It took about 300 miles for the saddle and my backside to become friends though.

It replaced a Kurve Snake, which is now sitting idly in the garage, another very comfy saddle, but had a tiny bit of wear that I think was causing bibs to bobble slightly. 

I have also had a Spesh Romin Evo (@Andrew_Culture) is currently testing that out), a charge spoon which that a friend nicked as it matched his bike, a Spesh Riva currently on the pub bike and a Spesh Phenom (I think) on the MTB and an instrument of torture on the brompton - good for about 2 miles, then too squishy.

I do like my Arione and plan to get an R1 for the summer bike, when the weather is nicer and funds permit.

Will look to part with the Kurve Snake in due course I think.


----------



## geekinaseat (6 Feb 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Saddles are strange beasts .... I like the Spoon and I also like the Arione .... as well as a Brooks B17.



There goes my logic!


----------



## User482 (6 Feb 2014)

I find Charge Spoons supremely comfortable, but a Specialized Avatar was a weapon of ass destruction. It's taken years of therapy...

So perhaps the OP should try the Specialized.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Feb 2014)

User482 said:


> I find Charge Spoons supremely comfortable ......


It's my 'go to' saddle of choice at the moment. Did a 150 miler last summer on it with no discomfort at all. Not sure the Arione or my Brooks would have been so good on the same bike.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Feb 2014)

As @mattobrien mentioned I've been trialling a spesh saddle, but have just put the charge spoon back on for comparison. But as I now look at it I think it might be a Charge knife.


----------



## derrick (6 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> And you only ride in velodromes ...
> 
> I've actually had lights and bottles shaken from my bike by the crappy road surfaces round here.
> 
> I love riding my bike with the tyres pumped up hard - on decent roads. The only decent roads round here are the ones being hurriedly resurfaced before the Tour de France peloton gets here in July!


Although we moan about the state of the roads around where we ride, as long as you keep your eyes peeled they ain't to bad, but they could definitely be better, never had anything shaken of the bike though,


----------



## screenman (6 Feb 2014)

Get measured, I like the Bontranger I also liked their warranty even though I did not use it.


----------



## geekinaseat (8 Feb 2014)

Thanks for everyone's input. I've gone for a Fizik Arione for £40 (ebay) I figure what I lose in reselling and postage (if it doesn't turn out to be any good) I've gained against the RRP.

A Spesh Toupe will be next if the Fizik doesn't work out followed by one of the Selle Italia offerings.

The list so far if anyone else is looking for a saddle different enough from the Spoon if they've not gotten on with it:

Try:
Fizik Arione (Ebay goodness)
Specialized Toupe
Specialized Riva
Selle Italia bodymatch
Selle Italia SLR XP/team (Expensive/Hard to find)
Brooks B17 (Styling permitting)

Avoid:
Fizik Alliante (Too similar)
Selle Italia X1/X0
Charge Spoon (Duh!)
Sellotape and 9 inches of Angle Iron (although it's so crazy it just might work)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Feb 2014)

Coming a bit late to the party but for what it's worth here is my contribution:

I tried the Spoon and find it gets uncomfy after about 20 miles and unbearable after about 40. Took a risk on a Brooks B17 and although it took quite a while to get used to it I've been able to do much longer distances (did my first century last summer using it). Spa cycles currently show them on sale at £55 on their website.

For the knockabout bike I couldn't justify getting a Brooks so have tried a Spa Nidd. It's not as comfortable as the B17 but (for me) is still better than the Spoon and has been good for my first metric century on that bike.


----------



## Mike! (8 Feb 2014)

Spoon gives me numb privates at about 30 miles. Currently on a spec romin evo which so far just hurts! Need more time on that one though to see if my search has ended or continues...


----------



## geekinaseat (8 Feb 2014)

Mike! said:


> Spoon gives me numb privates



I just wondered if that sentence would ever appear on any other forum!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2014)

geekinaseat said:


> I just wondered if that sentence would ever appear on any other forum!


There are probably people who pay good money to experience that kind of thing!


----------



## gavgav (8 Feb 2014)

Hated the charge spoon I had. Killed after about 10 miles and made areas numb that shouldn't be .


----------



## gavgav (8 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Arione saddles have very radical changes of shape from front to back and are longer than most saddles. I thought my first one was really uncomfortable when I first fitted it but decided that thousands of fans can't be wrong so I persevered.
> 
> I discovered that the Arione's setback and angle are critical for my comfort and they were not what I thought I should use when I bought the saddle.
> 
> ...


 For the specialized. I have one and it's the best I've used so far


----------



## geekinaseat (12 Feb 2014)

Ok so my Fizik Arione arrived tonight so I took it out for a spin for an hour...

So far so good! At first I was a little surprised at how little padding it had but once on the bike I just didn't notice the saddle at all. I only covered about 12 miles so it's yet to be properly tested but initial signs are positive.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Mar 2014)

Fizik Antares , well the boardman clones that can be picked up cheap enough on fleabay .
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/components/saddles/product/review-fizik-antares-09-32891/


----------



## MaxWall (7 Mar 2014)

Has anyone compared the Charge Spoon to the new Charge Scoop saddle? Are they very different? I was thinking of getting a Scoop for my mtb - mostly because I could get one that matches the colour of the bike


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Mar 2014)

MaxWall said:


> Has anyone compared the Charge Spoon to the new Charge Scoop saddle? Are they very different? I was thinking of getting a Scoop for my mtb - mostly because I could get one that matches the colour of the bike


Yes. Completely different saddles. Chalk and Cheese.

I found Spoon good but the Scoop much better. Just much less aware it is there.


----------



## MaxWall (7 Mar 2014)

Excellent I'll order one then


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (8 Mar 2014)

I've appear to an SDG shaped butt ....

SDG Bel Air RL on my MTB






SDG Circuit Titanium on my road bike






Both superbly made and wonderfully comfy


----------



## Spoked Wheels (15 Mar 2014)

geekinaseat said:


> Ok so my Fizik Arione arrived tonight so I took it out for a spin for an hour...
> 
> So far so good! At first I was a little surprised at how little padding it had but once on the bike I just didn't notice the saddle at all. I only covered about 12 miles so it's yet to be properly tested but initial signs are positive.



I'm wondering how you are getting on with the Arione. 

Cheers


----------



## Ian H (15 Mar 2014)

Two Brooks Pros on the main road/touring bikes. Specialized something or others on the road bike and the TT iron. An ancient Turbo on the mtb.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (24 Mar 2014)

This morning I took delivery of a Fizik Antares, I have a feeling this saddle might suit me. I already fitted it to my bike and went for a quick /short test and it feels great but tomorrow I'll go out for a serious test. Some saddles feel great until you go beyond 30 or 40 miles.


----------



## DooDah (24 Mar 2014)

slowmotion said:


> My bike came with a Selle Italia X1. I found it to be an instrument of intimate and personal torture. I replaced it with a lovely Charge Spoon. If anybody wants it, it's yours for the postage.


Ah now this saddle seems to suit my rear but the charge spoon does not. I will be happy to pay the postage for it if you still have it. I am in France though.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Mar 2014)

DooDah said:


> Ah now this saddle seems to suit my rear but the charge spoon does not. I will be happy to pay the postage for it if you still have it. I am in France though.


 You are welcome to it. For some reason it has some wrinkles in it, even though it's only been used for a few days. I'll send you a photo by PM tonight so you can decide if you want it. I'm going to be in France next week so I could post it when I'm over there. I think if I post it by Colissimo France (250-500g) it will be 6.30 Euros but I may be wrong. I'm pretty sure that it's the entry level X1 which costs about £15 in the UK. Anyway, let me know when you have seen the photo...


----------



## DooDah (24 Mar 2014)

OK, nice one, thanks, 6.30 sounds normal for Colissimo. Let me know if you have to pay anything for packaging and I will cover that.


----------

